# Some new pictures of my spotted ones



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

I haven´t posted here for a long time, But here we are again, me and my bengals. We had a nice summer (it have been raining so long and hard, it really feels like the summer is over for now). Anyway, we hired a small cottage, just for me, my husband and our cats and spent a wonderfull week in the middle of nature. Our cottage was located in a small island in a river. And the best thing - no other people, roads, cars, beasts or anything dangerous - so our cats were allowed to adventure freely (that´s the reason why we picked that location in a first place. Barbeque, sauna, swimming in (icecold) river, relaxing and enjoying nature wiht cats! Tbe best holliday ever! 









Hannibal - first time outside









Brave kitty









Attila patroling









Lara and Attila - friends


















Lara










Lara


Last week I managed to capture Laras glitter the way I am very proud of


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Beautiful. I really liked the pic of Lara and Attila (friends) in the grass. 
Why was her tail fuzzed-up, had Attila startled her?


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> Why was her tail fuzzed-up, had Attila startled her?


I have absolutely no idea, Laras tail is very easily fuzzed :lol: Attila is allways very nice to her. It was our first day on the island, so they were quite alert and she saw, or she believed she saw something... And they did run around the cottage like that 


















and up to the tree









and down again









They sure had great fun (and I have made reservations for the next summer too).


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

OH.

MY.

GOD.


I think my heart just stopped at the prettyness. :love2

You're making me want a Bengal. And whatever camera you have. LOL

They're so beautiful - they look quite wild and predatory, it's captivating. Attila and Hannibal seem to have a lot of bone in comparison to most Bengals - it makes them look so big!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are gorgeous, and look so perfect outside.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Gorgeous photos, and gorgeous cats!  Looks like it was a great holiday.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I've missed seeing your beautiful bengals, they are all absolutely gorgeous but you know where my heart lies, with that handsome snow spot of yours Attilla, he's just incredible :luv


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:heart Great! Beautiful!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're so beautiful! They're little tigers, aren't they. That Lara glitter shot is just stunning.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

They are all so pretty! Lovely pictures <3


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What gorgeous cats! The cabin looks like a great place too. Nice shots. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow! Great shots, great subjects! The glitter shot is fabulous!!! So glad to see all having such great fun !


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Beautiful cats, and beautiful pictures! Wow!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

More pictures? We need more pictures?


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart Fabulous pictures...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They look like wild hunters in nature with those spots and greenery, love the glitter picture too.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Amazing photos! The kitties have such vibrant color!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Stunning! I want more photos!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

they are GORGEOUS!!!
and such fabulous pictures!!


----------



## PureHagar (Aug 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed your pictures.... quite captivating subjects!!! They are beautiful!!! 

I enjoy photography as well and was curious what camera you were using for these? Sweet work! Very nice.  

-Mare


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone  I am using my old and faithfull Canon Eos 20D camera and the lens is EF 1.8 50 mm (most of them) or EF 70-300mm IS USM. Especially the first one is a good bargain, cheap and exellent indoors with cats.


They look just a like, Lara and amurtiger 









I have been very lazy photograpging my own cats lately, but a friend of mine is breeding norvegian forrestcats and I took some pictures of her kittens. These little furballs were just adorable!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

lol, the yawning photos are awesome! :lol: 

And of course the Norwegian Forest Cats are just gorgeous...


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Kapatrik, I have the kitten broodies going on someone rotten and pictures like that are not going to help me!! The first little ginger boy (I am guessing) is hypnotising me into neeeeding a new kitty


----------

